# Securi Cloud Proxy timeout?



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I was having issues getting to the forum earlier today and would get an error page from Securi Cloud Proxy regarding backend server timeout. 

Is this something on the forum side as it indicates website firewall or is Comcast using this as a proxy service on my side?

Scott


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, scroll down to see other threads about it or all the way to the bottom of the page where their logo sits.


----------

